
IFPI wants ISPs to block The Pirate Bay, filter P2P traffic - nickb
http://www.p2p-blog.com/item-439.html
======
Xichekolas
Wouldn't the ISP be forfeiting its common carrier status if it blocked p2p
traffic and certain websites? Or is that just a myth?

